# Oldie but goodie



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For those that haven't seen this one.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That was cute!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Dave. I love that video.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL How sweet!


----------

